
What Ars writers pay our Internet providers–and what we think about them - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/05/what-ars-writers-pay-our-internet-providers-and-what-we-think-about-them/
======
btgeekboy
Senior Products Specialist Andrew Cunningham needs to hear that you don't need
to use that Actiontec garbage they provide. Especially since he doesn't have
TV, all he needs to do is either: 1) call up VZ and ask them to switch to the
UTP port on his ONT, and plug in a standard ethernet cable into his standard
off the shelf router, or 2) buy a MoCA adapter which can run on the A/B/C
channels (such as the Netgear model), and plug your router of choice into it.

I'm a Verizon customer, but that Actiontec garbage has been in a drawer,
unplugged, for years now.

